# Homezone HD - June 20 news release



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

AT&T news release today. Homezone also now includes a High Definition version of the receiver. Does anyone have any information on this new HD DVR? 

Sorry but I can't post a link yet. (too few posts)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mw1597 said:


> AT&T news release today. Homezone also now includes a High Definition version of the receiver. Does anyone have any information on this new HD DVR?


Be looking for a ViP622HZ.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> Be looking for a ViP622HZ.


Interesting... I thought this was a 2Wire MediaPortal platform. Now I'm confused as this model# sounds like a clone of the existing Vip622 with a software upgrade.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

mw1597 said:


> Interesting... I thought this was a 2Wire MediaPortal platform. Now I'm confused as this model# sounds like a clone of the existing Vip622 with a software upgrade.


Any evidence that is the actual model number?? and that it is actually based on the 622??


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

grooves12 said:


> Any evidence that is the actual model number?? and that it is actually based on the 622??


IMO the AT&T Homezone 622HZ receiver looks very similar to Vip622?

http://helpme.att.net/pdf/homezone/ATT_Homezone_HD_QIG_Apr07.pdf


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like the first real use of the 622's Ethernet port and shows that Dish has already worked on the technology to combine DBS and WWW delivered content. Very interesting..... :righton:


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

For those interested this is a link to the Homezone Feature Guide.

http://helpme.att.net/pdf/homezone/ATT_Homezone_FG_Apr07.pdf


----------



## TechniKal (Nov 4, 2003)

Wow - that's a lot different than their SD version of the Homezone receiver. 

I wonder if their still using the same User Interface as on the SD version. I found that one to be sorely lacking in functionality - no ability sort, extremely limited search options, etc. I find the 622 to be infinitely superior in that regard.

It's also disppointing that they dropped the awesome remote with the little keyboard. That was the best feature of the SD version, imo.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> Any evidence that is the actual model number?? and that it is actually based on the 622??


Given that ATT's product guide says (in the fine print) VIP 622HZ, and that it's made by Echostar, I'd say that it would be a pretty safe bet to assume it's a 622.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> Looks like the first real use of the 622's Ethernet port and shows that Dish has already worked on the technology to combine DBS and WWW delivered content. Very interesting..... :righton:


Do we know who developed the firmware? It certainly doesn't look like anything that E* developed.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*Saw the AT&T demo*
at a local event. Menus had a distinct "Vista" look and feel. There appears to be a distinction that has a standard satellite based VIP622 where there is no high speed services yet available, but a four tuner ethernet version for locations that get built out and configured for IP video.

Statement was 'end of year' for IP based options in Atlanta metro former BellSouth service areas...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For sure, 2WIRE wrote new FW for the ViP622HZ.

That's good sign - I don't recall any other occasions when Dish allowed to do such job.


----------



## CALI_WATCHER (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree.. this is quite neat stuff. I really hope DISH starts combining content via the Ethernet connection (which I can easily adapt to wireless)... so that I can control the recordings away from home and combine content, etc.


----------



## Harley_Dude (Jun 23, 2007)

I have been reading about Homezone since it came out. The lack of HD is what kept me from making the switch at launch. Once I got a taste of 720p on my 55" LCD a couple of years ago, going back to standard definition would have been like trying to take back my Tivo...ain't gonna happen  

This box is really looking impressive and with the ability to manage over the web and have it act as a media server from my PC combined with HD capability, I think I'll seriously consider switching over from TWC.

Feedback from anyone that already has Homezone is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

TiVoPrince said:


> *Saw the AT&T demo*
> at a local event. Menus had a distinct *"Vista" look and feel*. There appears to be a distinction that has a standard satellite based VIP622 where there is no high speed services yet available, but a four tuner ethernet version for locations that get built out and configured for IP video.
> 
> Statement was 'end of year' for IP based options in Atlanta metro former BellSouth service areas...


Interesting. Microsoft's IPTV solution is used by AT&T ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nataraj said:


> Interesting. Microsoft's IPTV solution is used by AT&T ...


Look and feel ... Just a look, and 2WIRE did it this way. Not AT&T.


----------



## TiVoPrince (May 10, 2007)

*AT&T rep*
was quite certain about a "Microsoft" backend. I have no reason not to believe him at this point. Visually the demo menus were definately Vista MCE not 2WIRE. Bearing in mind that these were pre-recorded demos with no hardware present I cannot comment on how the box actually looked or performed.

Questions about MCE stuff like downloaded video playback, multiple remote codes were beyond the training/experience of the AT&T crew present. I'm still intrigued by the possibilities, and will keep the AT&T service in mind if my cable company TV/Internet service does anything to annoy me...


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

TiVoPrince said:


> *AT&T rep*
> was quite certain about a "Microsoft" backend. I have no reason not to believe him at this point. Visually the demo menus were definately Vista MCE not 2WIRE. Bearing in mind that these were pre-recorded demos with no hardware present I cannot comment on how the box actually looked or performed.


That sounds more like an AT&T Uverse demo and not Homezone?

According to Jeff Weber, vice president of video products for AT&T. "We have a new set-top box-a DISH set-top box which runs the 2-Wire Homezone software that we are deploying." 
http://telephonyonline.com/broadband/news/att_homezone_hd_062007/


----------



## TechniKal (Nov 4, 2003)

I had the SD version of Homezone - haven't seen the HD version. The SD version definitely wasn't MS based. It appeared to be based on Linux. The UI was really poor in terms of DVR functionality. There were no options for sorting your DVR recording list - you could only browse the list in the order it was recorded. There was only one option for searching for items to record - searching by title and description. If you were looking for a program with a relatively common term, such as 'House', you'd get tons of hits, none of which were the program you were looking for. 

The Yahoo Music integration was very cool. Remote access to the system was spotty at best - anytime the IP address changed (ex: reset the router) - you lost connectivity and would have to call in to tech support and get it re-enabled. The online movie downloads were ok - the Akimbo content was decent, but nothing you couldn't get on a PC. The Movielink stuff was expensive, you could only keep it for 48 hours, and most current content overlapped with standard Dish Pay-Per-View.

I always classified Homezone as a great concept that was poorly implemented. Hopefully, they've addressed most of the rough spots that were part of the SD version. It had the potential to be an awesome box - just needed to get the usability and stability correct.


----------



## Kricket (Nov 18, 2005)

am i correct in thinking that current customers can NOT upgrade to a hz box? that this is only an option available for NEW subscribers? i think i called in a while ago to ask about this but don't remember for certain (for some reason, thats whats in my head)

anyone know if this will ever be available to current customers?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Kricket said:


> am i correct in thinking that current customers can NOT upgrade to a hz box? that this is only an option available for NEW subscribers? i think i called in a while ago to ask about this but don't remember for certain (for some reason, thats whats in my head)
> 
> anyone know if this will ever be available to current customers?


If I were a current customer wanting the HD box, I'd just call at&t and say hey I just got a new HDTV and need an upgrade. If they give me a story onhow it's not available I tell them good bye, I'm back to cable. I bet they'd jump to get you that HD box!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Michael P said:


> If I were a current customer wanting the HD box, I'd just call at&t and say hey I just got a new HDTV and need an upgrade. If they give me a story onhow it's not available I tell them good bye, I'm back to cable. I bet they'd jump to get you that HD box!


I (a current E* sub) have been trying to do just that for the last week and getting the run around between ATT and E*. Basically there is agreement between ATT and E* they don't steal each others' E* subs. So the official words are if you are a current E* sub (not ATT/E* sub), must close the account and wait 180 days before you are allowed to be an ATT/E* sub and get the HD Homezone.

Who knows, if you actually call them to disconnect, they may let you slip through since they don't want to lose a sub. But I certainly will not count on it.

Of course if you are already an ATT/E* sub, I don't think ATT will hesitate to get you the new HD Homezone but you might have to pay for upgrade/installation costs since you are an existing sub not new.

Unfortunately I don't think there are just that many ATT/E* subs out there yet. Most likely you will hear the existing E* subs wanting the new Homezone 622 box and get stone-walled.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I have been a Homezone customer since Dec. 2006. If there was a HD model available I would have gotten it then. I have been badgering Homezone Tech Support (2Wire) about this HD box and given a glimmer hope that us early adopters that would have gotten the HD model from the onset, would be given a substantial preferential treatment when it came time to upgrade. 

I spoke with ATT-Dish last Friday and it would cost $150 to swap out my SD box for the HD box and to have a tech put a new dish on a pole, connect the existing 4 cables, and then watch me connect the new HD box into my system and then watch me train him on how to navigate the system. I cannot afford to throw $150 away for a box swap when I would be tied to another 1.5 year deal and my programming fees would increase by $20 for the HD programming anyway.

I was one of the first people in my state to get a Homezone and the local installers have no clue how to operate this box. I had to show techs how to operate the SD box when a service call was needed!

I have not been waiting for "the right promotion" to get into a HD Homezone, I have been waiting for the HD Homezone period!

My question is, how much to they really value me as a loyal customer?


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> ...
> 
> My question is, how much to they really value me as a loyal customer?


Not much apparently, however, if $150 is the only thing I have to pay as an existing sub, it is not that bad. I don't know if you are aware for existing E* subs to upgrade to a 622 it used to cost $199 "upgrade fee" just to lease one, and that was if you signed on to a 1.5 year contract.

Are you on the ATT bundled deal for two years? I think if you sign on to that there is a $34.99?/mo discount for E* service for the first year, enough to offset the $20 HD package. I am still talking to ATT, they are telling me there is a brand new policy in place to give the existing E* subs the new deal if we accept the ATT bundled plan.

Of course if you are already on the bundled plan with ATT, you don't have much leverage. But I think if you don't have HD now you at least should get the 2x$10/mo. for 10 months rebate deal from E* for signing on to the HD pack.


----------



## SuperDNSTech (Jul 10, 2007)

I have had the chance to be trained on the new 622HZ from At&t/Dish. 
Overall it is much better than the SD 1022 model. It is basically a Dish 622 combined with the internet functions similar to the 1022. The remote is much better, smaller, it lights up, and doesnt have the keyboard at the top. But the letters are on the number pad, which I feel is much better. More like sending a text. They also combined the pause/play button. Something Dish should do with theirs. As far as the DVR functions go it works just like the 622. The At&t features mainly the movies, is much easier to use. With the ability to stream video. The one down side is the $ for movies and you only get to keep them one day and cant save them to your dvr. The pictures and music features are the same. It comes with media scout now, which lets you set up stuff on your dvr from cpu. Still could use some adjustments but it is what it is for now.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

SuperDNSTech said:


> I have had the chance to be trained on the new 622HZ from At&t/Dish.
> Overall it is much better than the SD 1022 model. It is basically a Dish 622 combined with the internet functions similar to the 1022. The remote is much better, smaller, it lights up, and doesnt have the keyboard at the top. But the letters are on the number pad, which I feel is much better. More like sending a text. They also combined the pause/play button. Something Dish should do with theirs. As far as the DVR functions go it works just like the 622. The At&t features mainly the movies, is much easier to use. With the ability to stream video. The one down side is the $ for movies and you only get to keep them one day and cant save them to your dvr. The pictures and music features are the same. It comes with media scout now, which lets you set up stuff on your dvr from cpu. Still could use some adjustments but it is what it is for now.


Thank you for the 622hz summary. Are you familiar with the 622? I assume from what you said the DVR functions are pretty much identical even though the firmware in the boxes are from different developers?

Is the 30-sec commercial skip still there? How about search, Dish Pass and HD logo on the programming guide?

I am making some progress with ATT. I may be able to pull it off and get a 622hz soon.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some technical tidbits of the 622HZ:
- it have internal WD 500 GB SATA disk ( like Dish new ViP722);
- allow to record only 29 hrs of HD content vs 30 hrs for regular 622;
- use second version of H.264/VC-1 decoders BCM7412;
- Ethernet port is active;
- External USB storage doesn't supporting by FW M3.00.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

- Do you know why so much less HD recording time?
- Did you mean to imply M301 does support external storage?


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

I had a tech over this morning to fix an LNB drift issue on sat 129 and we were disussing new features coming soon...among them was the homezone like service. He just had training on the new features and said the 622's will act just like sling boxes and tivo's combined. You will be able to setup timers from any PC and be able to watch recorded shows as well. They did not give him a release date (no shock here) but they have been trained and it is coming. A software version is all it will take for existing 622 owners to take advantage of this new feature. Now, we just have to wait for it to go live....  


Craig


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> - Do you know why so much less HD recording time?
> - Did you mean to imply M301 does support external storage?


- No, perhaps that was AT&T decision to reserve more space for downloads from Internet.
- No, and new M3.02 doesn't support ESD and PocketDish also


----------



## doconner (Sep 26, 2006)

I am nearly certain that my assumption is accurate, however I'm just looking for confirmation on it.

AT&T Homezone won't be providing locals in HD that Dish doesn't already offer, correct? Specifically, everything that I've read indicates that Dish doesn't yet carrying Indianapolis locals in HD, and because of this I shouldn't expect Homezone to provide them either? 

Homezone just repackages Dish content, correct?


----------



## schneid (Aug 14, 2007)

New subscriber to HZ after leaving DTV after ten years. HZ is all hype. You pay more and get less.

The hype is Web Remote, Movielink downloads, etc. Web Remote is hyped as way to schedule your DVR via the web. It only works if you know the date, time, and channel the program is playing. You must manually navigate a primitive user-hostile web app to find and pick it. Movielink has no HD offerrings. ATT does not want you using the bandwidth you pay then for. Netflix is cheaper and better. You can also push photos and music to the HZ box via a lame app called Media Scout. It looks like it was developed to run on Windows 3.0. It's junk. Use a thumb drive or burn a DVD. It's easier and better quality.

HZ, according to ATT tech support has a 250gb HD. The 500gb post is a false. ATT is not going to provide the external storage update that Dish customers are getting. HZ subscribers get 20hrs HD storage while Dish subscribers get 30. With the new Dish 722 box the HD storage goes to 50 hours. Throwin the Dish external storage option an ATT subscriber is truly left in the dust.

The only advantage to HZ is that you have no contract and can leave at will. For now it is far better than DTV but if DTV delivers their vaporware I'll probably go back next year.

As for HD locals. If you can get them off-air, the HZ box will integrate them seamlessly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"The 500gb post is a false. " - would you mind to correct yourself finally ? 
A picture of that 622HZ's WD 500 GB HDD has been posted !

New version of FW M3.06 spooling now (from 2/8/8).


----------

